# Guitar Paint Guys Reviews?



## Lillub85 (Jan 1, 2014)

GuitarPaintGuys - Cool. Custom. Guitars and Guitar Painting Just wondering if anyone has experience with these guys. Their prices are pretty good and the paint jobs look well done.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 1, 2014)

Marty Bell. Tried and true.


----------



## GLPFAN (Sep 15, 2014)

Guitar Paint guys appear to do really good work, but man are they slow. I sent a Jackson in June and still haven't gotten it back. When I ordered it did say minimum 5 weeks so I was expecting minimum 5 weeks, maximum 8 or 9. Will be 13 weeks in a couple days. Communications has been very spotty. Kandy Cobalt Blue. Last I heard was they were waiting for the final clear coat to cure and it would be ready and they expected it to be ready the first part of last week. Frustrating, but hopefully the quality will be worth it.

And just got an email saying it was shipped.


----------



## Exodus5 (Oct 3, 2014)

So how long did it take after you got the "guitar shipped" email to receiving? I sent them a Vandenberg back on August 15th. I guess I'm looking at 12+ weeks to get it back, eh?


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 3, 2014)

Never heard of this company , but another vote for Marty Bell. I've had 3 guitars painted by him and the turn around time is seriously like 7 - 10 days, I couldn't believe it was soo quick.


----------



## Dana (Oct 3, 2014)

my best guess is that they use automotive finish based on the colors they do.
one color metallic finish honestly would take about 1/2 hour to spray, then bake dry 30 minutes. next day buff time (assuming it needs it) is max an hour.
i paint cars and i will say its not a long process. take it to a collision repair shop and have them paint it. you'll have it back way sooner.


----------



## Le Jeff (Oct 4, 2014)

Dana said:


> my best guess is that they use automotive finish based on the colors they do.
> one color metallic finish honestly would take about 1/2 hour to spray, then bake dry 30 minutes. next day buff time (assuming it needs it) is max an hour.
> i paint cars and i will say its not a long process. take it to a collision repair shop and have them paint it. you'll have it back way sooner.


 This man speaks truth. I worked at Jeremy's (from LGM) paint shop part-time when I was in uni and we did a guitar of mine in like, a day. The finish was excellent (dude can paint) and as durable as any other poly. If a shop needs more than a week to get your body back in the mail then there's something unsavory going on - be it their aptitude for the work they're doing or the methods they choose to employ.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 4, 2014)

Or that they don't use polyester like LGM and they sand each coat. 

Wood is very different to metal. Rush it and you get sink back. There is no where for paint to sink with metal, and car finishes are acceptable with orange peel.


----------



## Dana (Oct 4, 2014)

They're refinishers. 
Why would they sand the current finish off? Just sand it enough for the new paint to bite and spray away. 
For raw wood a couple of primer coats, then sand and paint. 
I've sprayed enough guitars to know the difference between wood and metal thanks. 
No matter how you cut it, unless you're spraying lacquer, it's a quick process. 

And orange peel is easy to sand and buff with urethane. Doesn't take much time.


----------



## Exodus5 (Oct 9, 2014)

My guitar is coming up on 8 weeks there. I hope it doesn't stretch to 13 weeks.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Marty Bell. Tried and true.



Another vote for Marty, he does great work.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Oct 11, 2014)

Guitar Paint Guys do good work but they have a huge back log which is I'm guessing due to their lower than average prices. I wouldn't expect communication other than a notification when shipped but then again with a back log that pushes the finishes out 12+ weeks I'd recommend letting them work and save the emails for someone else. I would use them again on a personal guitar but probably not for a customers guitar because of the long wait.


----------

